# Erstes AM3+ Board kommt von AsRock



## ikarus_can_fly (15. Februar 2011)

AsRock möchte der erste Hersteller sein, der ein AM3+ Motherboard der nächsten Generation anbietet.

Wobei das Board noch auf der aktuellen 890FX Northbridge samt SB850 Southbridge von AMD basiert. Damit können auch AM3 Phenom II und Athlon II CPUs betrieben werden. 
Aber ab den kommenden 9er Chipsätzen, werden nur noch Boards gefertigt, mit AM3+ CPUs unterstützung. 
ASRock´s 890FX Deluxe5 wird die AM3+ Zertifikation und die zukünftige Zambezi Fusion Black APUs unterstützen. Das jetzt angekündigte Board wird noch das alte BOIS bekommen, 
während die Boards mit 9er Chipsätzen das neue UEFI spendiert bekommen, welche mit Maus und grafischem BIOS arbeiten.

Zu den Anschlüßen gehören drei PCIe 2.0 x16 Slots, ein PCIe x1 und ein PCI-Slot. Sechs SATA III 6Gbit/s Ports, sogar ein IDE-Anschluss werden zur Verfügung stehen. 
Selbst Verständlich auch noch: 8-Kanal-HD-Audio mit koaxial und optischem Ausgang, sechs USB 3.0 Ports, zahlreiche USB 2.0 Ports und Gigabit Ethernet, plus FireWire und eSATA gehören zum Board dazu. 
Der Zeitpunkt wann genau das Board auf den Markt kommt bleibt noch unklar, so PC-Treiber.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Foto und Quelle: ATI Forum und PC-Treiber


----------



## Gast XXXX (15. Februar 2011)

Also wie immer ein Übergangsboard made by ASRock.


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (15. Februar 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Also wie immer ein Übergangsboard made by ASRock.



Jaap so seh ich das auch  was aber für Aufrüster mit kleiner Geldbörse gut ist


----------



## Gast XXXX (15. Februar 2011)

Genau hatte ja auch mal eins von denen und zwar das 4CoreDual-SATA2,
damit konnte ich dann auch meine GeForce 7800 GS und den DDR-Ram mit einem Intel Core2Duo E4300 betreiben.


----------



## Jan565 (15. Februar 2011)

Ein Top Board muss ich sagen. Wenn das dann noch lange vor den AM3+ CPU´s kommt, eine hervorragende Investition für den kleinen Geldbeutel.


----------



## billythekitt (15. Februar 2011)

Das erste kam von MSI heißt 890FXA-GD65.
Hat auch den 890er Chipsatz + Southbridge + AM3+ CPU Support


----------



## Superwip (15. Februar 2011)

Sieht sehr nett aus; hoffentlich kommt es möglichst bald

Verwundernswert ist, dass die aktuellen Chipsätze AM3+ tauglich sein sollen; was ändert sich dann mit AM3+ überhaupt? Der Sockel bleibt ja mechanisch der selbe... und warum gibt es dann nicht schon längst AM3+ Mainboards?


----------



## Rollora (15. Februar 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Sieht sehr nett aus; hoffentlich kommt es möglichst bald
> 
> Verwundernswert ist, dass die aktuellen Chipsätze AM3+ tauglich sein sollen; was ändert sich dann mit AM3+ überhaupt? Der Sockel bleibt ja mechanisch der selbe... und warum gibt es dann nicht schon längst AM3+ Mainboards?


Aus demselben Grund weshalb Intel ständig Sockel wechselt:
AMD will genau so euer Geld sehen. Mit den derzeitigen, eher schwachen Prozessoren, kann man aber Spieler oder Käufer nicht dazu überreden, ständig auch neue Boards mit den Prozessoren zu kaufen.
Das geht nur, wenn man einen wirklich guten Prozessor hat.
Jetzt wo man das vielleicht wieder hat, will AMD nicht nur die Prozessoren verkaufen, sondern auch die Chipsätze dazu. Wie Intel eben jetzt mit jedem Sandy Bridge einen Chipsatz auch dazu verkauft und somit 2x verdient.


----------



## MG42 (15. Februar 2011)

Wo ist denn da bitte der Extension-Slot für AM4?
.
..
...

oder
für die viel schnellere Synda-Dynas-Andys-Generation ?


----------



## bofferbrauer (15. Februar 2011)

ikarus_can_fly schrieb:


> Zu den Anschlüßen gehören drei PCIe 2.0 x16 Slots, *ein PCIe x1 und ein PCI-Slot*....
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also ich seh da 2 PCI und 2 PCIe 1x Slots 
oder stimmt das entgültige Board etwa nicht mit dem Diagramm überein?


----------



## Kaktus (15. Februar 2011)

Als Kühlerfreak fällt mir was ganz anderes auf. Die Halterung für Kühler ist gedreht. Oh man, jetzt wo die meisten Hersteller endlichmal die AMD Halterung so verändert haben das er nach hnten bläßt, passt es wieder nicht. Könnt kotzen.


----------



## Superwip (15. Februar 2011)

> Aus demselben Grund weshalb Intel ständig Sockel wechselt:
> AMD will genau so euer Geld sehen. Mit den derzeitigen, eher schwachen Prozessoren, kann man aber Spieler oder Käufer nicht dazu überreden, ständig auch neue Boards mit den Prozessoren zu kaufen.
> Das geht nur, wenn man einen wirklich guten Prozessor hat.
> Jetzt wo man das vielleicht wieder hat, will AMD nicht nur die Prozessoren verkaufen, sondern auch die Chipsätze dazu. Wie Intel eben jetzt mit jedem Sandy Bridge einen Chipsatz auch dazu verkauft und somit 2x verdient.


 
Seid wann wechselt Intel "ständig" seine Sockel?

Auch hatten alle jüngeren Desktopsockelwechsel bei Intel mehr oder wenige driftige Technische Gründe...

Sockel 478 -> Sockel 775 (2004)
Grund: Höhere FSB Frequenzen, LGA Bauweise

Sockel 775 -> Sockel 1366 (2008)
Grund: Integration des Speichercontrollers in die CPU, QPI, Komplett neue Chipsatzgestaltung

Sockel 775 -> Sockel 1156 (2009)
Grund: Integration des Speichercontrollers und des PCIe Controllers in die CPU, DMI Controller in der CPU, Komplett neue Chipsatzgestaltung

Sockel 1156 -> Sockel 1155 (2011)
Grund: IGP mit Display Port, Optimierungen

Sockel 1366 -> ? (2011)
Grund: PCIe Controller in der CPU, DMI Controller in der CPU, Komplett neue Chipsatzgestaltung

Nur bei der Umstellung 1156-> 1155 blieben/bleiben die Chipsätze kompatibel da der neu hinzugefügte Display Port nicht über den Chipsatz läuft (wohl aber über den Sockel) sowie bei der Umstellung 478-> 775 da hier tatsächlich nur der Sockel überarbeitet wurde; 775er MBs mit den alten Chipsätzen waren aber auch nur zu den ersten 775er Pentium IV und Celeron CPUs kompatibel

Diese alte Verschwörungstheorie kann ich auch schon nichtmehr hören; einerseits... wie viel kostet schon ein Chipsatz? 10€? Vielleicht...
Andererseits gibt es auch nVidia Chipsätze für AM3 (und demnächst auch für AM3+ ? - Wenn die Chipsätze kompatibel sind vielleicht, auch wenn nVidia keine neuen mehr herausbringt)

Andererseits entgeht AMD aktuell viel dadurch, dass bei den aktuellen AM3 Systemen das Argument der Aufrüstbarkeit wegfällt...

Und auch im Notebookbereich, wo nur ein verschwindender Anteil der CPUs jemals aufgerüstet wird werden die Sockel etwa genauso oft gewechselt wie im Desktopbereich, meist auch paralell zu ihren Desktopäqivalenten



> Als Kühlerfreak fällt mir was ganz anderes auf. Die Halterung für Kühler ist gedreht. Oh man, jetzt wo die meisten Hersteller endlichmal die AMD Halterung so verändert haben das er nach hnten bläßt, passt es wieder nicht. Könnt kotzen.


 
1) Warum sollte ein Hersteller hier Towerkühler als Referenz verwenden? Die Kühlerreferenz ist immernoch der Boxed Kühler und bei dem ist es bekanntlich egal...

2) Das klassische Konzept sieht hier vor, dass ein Towerkühler mit einem stromsparenderen CPU im Luftstrom des Netzteils - eben von unten nach oben - (freilich bei normaler Netzteilposition)  für eine passive Kühlung ausreicht


----------



## Kaktus (15. Februar 2011)

@Superwip
Über Kühlkonzepte musst du mich nicht aufklären. Allerdings war es dämlich das Kühler die Abluft ins Netzteil blasen anstatt hinten raus, wie es lange der Fall war. Dann schaffen es die Hersteller endlich mal die Kühler so zu fertigen das sie nach hinten raus balasen und jetzt dreht AMD wieder den Sockel. Und ich kenne einige Kühler die du dann gar nicht mehr montieren kannst, weil sie dann halb im Netzteil stecken würden. 
Und Semipassiv über das NEtzteil kühlen kannst du nicht wirklich viele CPUs. Gleich wie, es ist wieder mal ein ärgerniss. Gerade für mich als Tester.


----------



## Superwip (15. Februar 2011)

Ja, hat eben alles seine Vor-und Nachteile; wird aber sowieso sicher nicht das einzige AM3+ MB bleiben...


----------



## Rolk (15. Februar 2011)

Hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden? Ein AM3+ Board mit 890FX Chipsatz? Sind die aktuellen Chipsätze jetzt doch Bulldozer kompatibel oder was?


----------



## Kaktus (15. Februar 2011)

Warum sollen die es nicht sein?


----------



## STSLeon (15. Februar 2011)

Die Chipsätze scheinen es zu sein, ich vermute aber, dass AM3+ über mehr Pins verfügt als AM3. Damit würden AM3+ CPUs einfach nicht in die AM3 Sockel passen.


----------



## blubblah (15. Februar 2011)

Ich freu mich schon auf mehr AM3+ Boards. Muss mich endlich von meinem Socken 939 trennen, der hats hinter sich .


----------



## byte1981 (15. Februar 2011)

Bin mir zwar nicht ganz sicher, aber glaube mal gelesen zu haben das der Bulldozer über 1 Pin mehr verfügt.


----------



## Skysnake (15. Februar 2011)

Oh man hab das gestern Mittag auch gesehen, und gedacht das es was älteres ist 

Naja, dann sag ich halt mal danke für die News 

So nu aber zum Board.

Ich finde es echt gut, das noch PCI Slots vorhanden sind, so könnte ich meine Wlan Karte weiter verwenden, was aber noch besser ist, es ist noch ein IDE Stecker vorhanden, das heißt ich kann meine zwei alten DVD Laufwerke/Brenner verwenden, welche mal echt Geld gekostet haben, und grad der Plextor Brenner ist auch wirklich richtig gut! Das wären ansonsten sicherlich 50-80€ nochmal für neue Laufwerke.

Die zwei Sata Stecker unten links finde ich allerdings ziemlich bescheuert positioniert 

Was die CPU-Kühler-Halterung angeht, so empfinde ich das auch als suboptimal. Ich will auf jeden Fall das mein Kühler nach hinten pustet und nicht nach oben!


----------



## Dolomedes (15. Februar 2011)

Naja mein Netzteil ist unten...

Abgesehen davon sieht das doch nach nem Prima Spar Board aus.(Für die die Sparen wollen)
und mal ehrlich, wer braucht schon Quad SLI...


Ich möchte auch gerne Aufrüsten, nur ist mir zuviel uneinigkeit z.Z. seitens der Prozis und Sockel,
wahrscheinlich wirds n AMD mit Nvidia 

Den Post über die Alten Sockel find ich persöhnlich nützlich, auch wenn der ein oder andere Darüber bescheid weiss


----------



## XXTREME (15. Februar 2011)

Dolomedes schrieb:


> Naja mein Netzteil ist unten...
> Abgesehen davon sieht das doch nach nem Prima Spar Board aus.



Na ob das wirklich ein "Sparboard" wird wage ich anhand des verwendeten 890FX Chipsatzes zu bezweifeln. 120€ werden hier bestimmt fällig, achtet drauf !!!


----------



## Cleriker (15. Februar 2011)

Das denke ich allerdings auch und wenn sie es wirklich als erste bringen, werden sie sich das auch bezahlen lassen.


----------



## sfc (15. Februar 2011)

Wenn das mit dem alten Cipsatz möglich sein soll, müsste Bulldozer doch theoretisch auch auf anderen Boards mit einem CHipsatz der Baureihe prinzipiell lauffähig sein. Es sei denn, Asrock hat da großartig was geändert, das sich nicht durch ein einfaches Bios-update kopieren ließe.


----------



## Dartwurst (15. Februar 2011)

Es hört sich ja schön und gut an, das erste AM3+ Bords kommen. Allerdings werde ich warten bis Boards mit dem neuen UEFI herauskommen. Und auch erst dann,wenn festeht das sie nicht abrauchen. Oder irgendwie nachlassen. Zum Betatester fehlt mir die Berufung.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (15. Februar 2011)

> zukünftige Zambezi Fusion Black APUs


Da schaudert's einen aber, eine "Zambesi-APU" gibt's nicht. Zambesi ist eine CPU.

Ansonsten: Nette Idee von Asrock! Sollte möglichst bald rauskommen.


----------



## Skysnake (15. Februar 2011)

sfc schrieb:


> Wenn das mit dem alten Cipsatz möglich sein soll, müsste Bulldozer doch theoretisch auch auf anderen Boards mit einem CHipsatz der Baureihe prinzipiell lauffähig sein. Es sei denn, Asrock hat da großartig was geändert, das sich nicht durch ein einfaches Bios-update kopieren ließe.



Das sollte eigentlich kein größeres Problem darstellen. Soweit mir das bekannt ist, sind die Chipsätze per HT angebunden, welcher Abwärtskompatibel ist. Theoretisch könntest du auch noch einen viel viel älteren Chipsatz verwenden, macht aber keinen Sinn, da dieser Einfach nicht für die entsprechende CPU optimiert ist, und somit diese einbremsen würde bei I/O Operationen.


----------



## GTA 3 (15. Februar 2011)

EDIT: Bitte löschen.


----------



## Me9a (15. Februar 2011)

wies scheint is das board schon auf der asrock produktseite online

ASRock > Products > 890FX Deluxe5

find ich ein zimlich schmuckes teil aber eigentlich würdich schon ganz gern auf die sparvarianten wartenich denke da an 70 euro

Mega


----------



## Superwip (15. Februar 2011)

> Das sollte eigentlich kein größeres Problem darstellen. Soweit mir das bekannt ist, sind die Chipsätze per HT angebunden, welcher Abwärtskompatibel ist. Theoretisch könntest du auch noch einen viel viel älteren Chipsatz verwenden, macht aber keinen Sinn, da dieser Einfach nicht für die entsprechende CPU optimiert ist, und somit diese einbremsen würde bei I/O Operationen.



Wie gesagt: wenn die aktuellen Chipsätze kompatibel sind, warum gibt es dann nicht schon längst AM3+ Mainboards? Sind die Specs erst jetzt final geworden? Das kann doch nicht sein...


----------



## Skysnake (15. Februar 2011)

Du vergisst das zwischen AM3+ Board und AM3+ Baord mit Chipsatz XY ein großer Unterschied ist.

1. Brauchst du die fertigen Specs, worauf hin du dann ein Board mit den entsprechenden Spezifikationen entwickeln kannst. Diese sind wohl seit Q3/4 2010 bekannt, da ja jetzt bereits ein fertiges Board vorhanden ist, wie es den Anschein hat.

2. Du brauchst einen fertigen Chipsatz. Da sieht die Sache je nach dem wie die Pin-Belegung etc ist wieder anders aus. Wenn du einen alten Chipsatz nimmst kannst du einen Großteil eines alten Boards verwenden. Bei einem neuen Chipsatz wird sich sicherlich die Pin-Belegung oder andere Dinge ändern, welche ein neues Layout nötig macht, und sei es nur weil intern irgendwas geändert wurde. Da fängst du erst mit der Entwicklung an, wenn alles fix ist. Daher kommt so ein Board eigentlich immer etwas später.


----------



## Superwip (15. Februar 2011)

Aber es geht ja eben um Boards mit aktuellem Chipsatz... warum gibt es die nicht schon längst? Glaubst du wirklich, dass keiner der großen Hersteller es schafft in unter ~5 Monaten+ ein Board zu entwickeln, bei dem sich im wesentlichen nur der Sockel geändert hat?

Der Anreiz ist groß und das Zukunftssicherheitsprädikat hat sicher einen bedeutenden Werbeeffekt- ich würde sogar behaupten, dass ab dem Zeitpunkt, an dem es AM3+ Boards gibt auch praktisch ausschließlich solche gekauft werden...


_____
Abgesehen davon bin ich der Meinung, dass auch AM3+ nicht besonders zukunftssicher werden wird; vermutlich wandert bereits beim Bulldozer der 2. Generation 2012 der PCIe (3.0) Controller in die CPU was wieder einen neuen Sockel erforderlich macht


----------



## XE85 (15. Februar 2011)

sfc schrieb:


> Wenn das mit dem alten Cipsatz möglich sein soll, müsste Bulldozer doch theoretisch auch auf anderen Boards mit einem CHipsatz der Baureihe prinzipiell lauffähig sein.



Der Chipsatz ist bei der kompatibilität nicht der entscheidende Faktor - Enscheidend sind der Sockel und die VRM Spezifikation. Nur weil Asrock ein AM3+ Board mit 890FX baut heisst das nicht das alle 890FX Boards BD kompatibel sind.



sfc schrieb:


> Es sei denn, Asrock hat da großartig was geändert, das sich nicht durch ein einfaches Bios-update kopieren ließe.



Ja das hat man, man hat den Sockel AM3+ verbaut, welcher gerüchten zufolge 3 Pins mehr haben soll - und die lassen sich nicht per BIOS Update einbringen.

mfg


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (15. Februar 2011)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Die Chipsätze scheinen es zu sein, ich vermute aber, dass AM3+ über mehr Pins verfügt als AM3. Damit würden AM3+ CPUs einfach nicht in die AM3 Sockel passen.


Der Sockel hat auf jeden Fall mehr Platz für Pins als AM3 - siehe auch hier.
Falls es jemanden interessiert: http://www.foxconn.com/NWInG/catalog/UserGuide/942 SOCKET User Guide_Rev A (NXPowerLite.pdf


----------



## Mattmax (9. März 2011)

Dogfish_Rising schrieb:


> Der Sockel hat auf jeden Fall mehr Platz für Pins als AM3 - siehe auch hier.
> Falls es jemanden interessiert: http://www.foxconn.com/NWInG/catalog/UserGuide/942 SOCKET User Guide_Rev A (NXPowerLite.pdf


 
Erstaunlich das Vertrauliche Unterlagen im www erscheinen, aber zu Zeiten von Wiki-Leads wohl eher eine Normalität!

Ansonsten bleibt wohl nichts anderes übrig, wie abwarten und Tee trinken, bis das erste AM3+ - Board tatsächlich auf dem Markt verfügbar ist.


----------



## Bmok (11. März 2011)

Genau, erstmal sehen wie sich AM3+ mit Bulldozer schlägt. 
Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall schon drauf. Letztendlich brauchen kann ich den 
nicht wirklich, da mein x4 920 noch ausreicht und zur Not auch noch 
Übertaktungspotenzial vorhanden ist, allerdings geht es bei diesen Hobby
leider nicht immer um Logik.


----------



## GTA 3 (11. März 2011)

Na klasse, ich hab mir vor kurzem den Deluxe 4 gekauft und jetzt kommt der Deluxe 5 .....


----------

